# Idiot Neighbor (Rant)



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

My neighbor is terrified to let his indoor cat outside for fear that it may disappear or get eaten by the foxes that live in a burrow just off my backyard, his fix to this problem was deciding to "walk" his cat on a leash around the neighborhood that way he still had control over him. Fine, whatever, your cat. 

However with all the space right behind my house, which is why I chose my lot, he ALWAYS walks his dumb cat directly behind my house which sets my dogs off...bad. Personally, I'm not a cat person. I don't mind petting other people's cats but I don't want one of my own. I've asked him again and again to not walk his cat behind my house because it aggravates the dogs and he fails every time. He had the nerve to come over a few weeks back and tell me I needed to crate my dogs in the house because they were going to "break thru the back door" after him and his cat because they were jumping on the back door. (not something I typically allow, but had stepped out of the room) I am working on redirecting them on this but the friggin cat is just so tempting.

I am having a fence installed this week (should've been last week but got pushed) which will hopefully put a band aid on the problem, but it just SOOOOO aggravates me that he allows his cat to run all around in my back yard and just off my property line and the dogs think it's a toy running around so they go nuts! This morning I ran upstairs to catch a picture so you could see what I mean, ALL THIS SPACE and the idiot chooses to stand JUST off my property line.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm guessing he's messing with you by the looks of that picture. Where does he live in relation to the picture?

Unfortunately there's not much you can do but rant if he's not on your property. Too many people thrive on having drama and conflict in their life, and this guy appears to be one of 'em.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is he on your property? If so, he is trespassing. If not, then he has every right to walk there unless the other property owner objects.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL. I like how you captured him on camera!!

I guess if it's not your property he can do whatever he wants, but still! I see why you are frustrated and I don't understand why some people do stuff just to aggravate others. I mean it doesn't look like there's a lack of space. Watch out he might be waiting for your dogs to do something, or maybe he just has a huge crush on you and wants to be by your house!

No, idk. But i see what you mean!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

If he was on MY property, I'd raise **** and I've done it before. If he's outside your property line then there's not much you can do and again, some people thrive on conflict and watching people boil.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I understand your frustration. Why can't this guy just cooperate & keep the peace.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

ba1614 said:


> I'm guessing he's messing with you by the looks of that picture. Where does he live in relation to the picture?
> 
> Unfortunately there's not much you can do but rant if he's not on your property. Too many people thrive on having drama and conflict in their life, and this guy appears to be one of 'em.


Thats my feeling too. Jax & others are correct that legally he may have the right to be there...but why does want to? Not only is it disrupting the dogs but I'm sure his cats aren't digging it either.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you actually own that property that he's on behind your house or is it a community area for everyone? 

If you own it and don't want him there, call the cops and tell them he's trespassing. If you own the area where he is and you're telling him not to be there and he doesn't listen than you should involve the police. 

He obviously doesn't care about your friendship or keeping the piece by ignoring what you've asked him to do, so involving the police couldn't do anything but help.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What kind of fence are you putting up? Chain link or privacy? If it's a chain link I would make sure to put the slats in it to help block the view. 

He isn't necessarily doing this to twist you. He may just not be the sharpest tack in the box. I'm going with the tack theory since he was dumb enough to tell you to crate your dogs in your own house.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

I had a similar situation once, except I was the “idiot neighbor” 

The person that lived directly next door to us asked me not to walk Bella in front of her house because it made her dog bark. She had a little terrier thing that would sit at her window and yap when anyone walked by. Actually, she told everyone who walked past her house the same thing...it wasn’t just me. 

At first, I calmly reminded her that the street was public property and I could walk Bella on the street if I wanted to. I told her to keep the dog away from the window....pretty simple. 

She persisted. I finally had to get nasty. I told her to f***-off, among other things. She never bothered me again. 

Like Jax said, if he’s on public property there is not much you can do, he has every right to be there. Putting up a fence will might help.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Looking closer at the picture, I see that's your roof in the corner. He actually is pretty close to your house. Why doesn't he walk the cat (that sounds so weird!) over by those trees???

Honestly, if he came to your door and was worried about your dogs 'breaking through the door' he wouldn't be right behind your house unless he was trying to cause trouble. If he won't leave the cat out bacause he's worried about the foxes, then he wouldn't be behind your house if he's worried about your GSD's which are each about 4x the size of a fox.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Miikkas mom said:


> She persisted. I finally had to get nasty. I told her to f***-off, among other things. She never bothered me again.


This is what I had to do just a few days ago when an  soldier that moved into a rental house a few doors down decided he needed to become king of the block even to people who have been here 5+ years.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

(Heavy sarcasm ahead ) I think you should be nice and go out with your dogs (leashed of course) when he is out there and do a proper introduction, since he and his cat are so interested in your dogs. I am sure that a "meet and greet" is neccessary and probably be enjoyable on your part, but not so much for him and his cat.
...........Or you can call the police. I think I would feel like I was being stalked. And you never know these days with all the freaks out there. I'm sure the police would agree that a man who walks his cat and just stands there looking in your house on a continuos basis is a person of interest. Good luck.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Lefty, I know you understandably posted this story to basically vent. And, I'm glad you did...So, I don't want to make more of it than it is...but I used to work closely with the liability/legal department at my company...and I think you should save that picture and make dated notes of your conversations with the neighbor. Just in case anything happens you'll have a paper trail to show you made a good faith effort to avoid any issues.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mac's Mom said:


> Thats my feeling too. Jax & others are correct that legally he may have the right to be there...but why does want to? Not only is it disrupting the dogs but I'm sure his cats aren't digging it either.


I didn't say he legally had the right to do so. I said if he did if the OTHER property owner didn't care. I, personally, would find out who owned the property and see if they were having the same problem.

Since the guy is being not so smart about the whole thing. If he showed up on my door again, I might call the police and see if it was considered harassment. Sometimes, a visit from a LEO fixes the problem. And I also get the impression that the guy is going through the OP's property. That is trespassing.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I didn't say he legally had the right to do so. I said if he did if the OTHER property owner didn't care. I, personally, would find out who owned the property and see if they were having the same problem.
> 
> Since the guy is being not so smart about the whole thing. If he showed up on my door again, I might call the police and see if it was considered harassment. Sometimes, a visit from a LEO fixes the problem. And I also get the impression that the guy is going through the OP's property. That is trespassing.


All I meant was even if this guy has the legal right to be on that property...it doesn't mean he should....or that the OP still cannot cover his/her butt

Sorry if I misquoted you


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If it's public property than just bring your dogs out so he can see what you have to deal with in the house when he's back there. If it's public, you have every right to bring your dogs out there that he has to bring his cat back there. If a couple barking GSD's scare him off than i guess that's too bad for them.

Obviously i'm suggesting this if you're 100% sure you have complete control of your dogs. No one needs to get hurt, especially a defenseless cat. A little barking and lunging couldn't hurt though.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

bunchoberrys said:


> ...........Or you can call the police. I think I would feel like I was being stalked. And you never know these days with all the freaks out there. I'm sure the police would agree that a man who walks his cat and just stands there looking in your house on a continuos basis is a person of interest. Good luck.


At one point, my neighbor did call the police on me (walking past her house with my dog). The police laughed at her and told her if she calls again for something so inconsequential they’ll throw HER ass in jail. 

Also, it doesn't look like he is standing there looking in her house. It looks like he is looking down at his cat. At least that is what I see.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think taking your dogs out there is a terrible idea. What if a leash breaks? What if the guy decides to call the police and say you have viscous dogs that tried to attack him and his cat? There are way to many variables that you can't control and I think that is just asking for trouble.

You better have lots of witnesses if you do that! This guy was audacious enough to come right up to your door and demand you crate your dogs in your own house...what will he decide to do if you have your dogs outside?

A simple phone call to the police to see what rights you have would probably be the best option. Even after the fence is up, if your dogs are outside while he decides to walk your cat they will be lunging at the fence.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

You will have your fence up soon.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Good luck with the fence. Our neighbors dog comes over at least twice a day to use our lawn for her bathroom and then she wanders around the fence so Annie can go ballistic. Bella is a really sweet dog and I tried for 2 years to convince her owners to let her in the fenced area to play with the dogs but he always said the same thing:

"No! Bella is trained to stay in the yard. If I let her in your yard to play she'll start wandering the neighborhood."

Seriously...the man is nuts because obviously she isn't trained to stay in the yard. The sad thing is, when they call her home they yell at or hit her. 

So, Bella the trained dog comes to visit and we have to put up with this unless I call my dogs in the house. Good fences don't always make good neighbors.

Hoping I'm doing this video link right and apologizing if the quality is bad, you'll get the general idea.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

How about a sprinkler set on your property just inside your property line. Turn it on when he walks back there. Bet he stays the heck away after he and his cat get wet.

I'd be pissed and I don't play fair when people behave like this. You can roll over and submit or you can stand up for yourself. There is a time and a place for good relations with ones neighbor, and this one has passed.

JMHO


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Rerun said:


> How about a sprinkler set on your property just inside your property line. Turn it on when he walks back there.
> 
> JMHO


Best post EVER!!


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Good luck with the fence. Our neighbors dog comes over at least twice a day to use our lawn for her bathroom and then she wanders around the fence so Annie can go ballistic. Bella is a really sweet dog and I tried for 2 years to convince her owners to let her in the fenced area to play with the dogs but he always said the same thing:
> 
> "No! Bella is trained to stay in the yard. If I let her in your yard to play she'll start wandering the neighborhood."
> 
> ...


From the looks of it, you have legitimate complaint. Bella, the trained dog, clearly is not trained. Have you told your neighbor that you have video of his dog running loose in the neighborhood? Of course if you tell him that, you’ll probably get poor Bella in trouble. Have you seen him abuse Bella? If so, you should call the proper authorities.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Rerun said:


> How about a sprinkler set on your property just inside your property line. Turn it on when he walks back there. Bet he stays the heck away after he and his cat get wet.
> 
> I'd be pissed and I don't play fair when people behave like this. You can roll over and submit or you can stand up for yourself. There is a time and a place for good relations with ones neighbor, and this one has passed.
> 
> JMHO


 
i wouldnt play fair either. Especially after they had the audacity to tell me to crate MY dogs in my own home. WTH?! I say... dont play fair.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

TitonsDad said:


> Best post EVER!!


 
The guy is walking his cat in a public park NOT on personal property. Why spray water at him? I dont get it. Last time I checked it was not a crime to walk a cat in a park. :shrug:


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

I agree with Miika and Jax. As long as he stays off your property, you have no reason to complain. If your dogs scream bloody murder each time they see a cat, dog, or human walk by on public space, and it bothers you, train them not to loose it. This fellow and his cat are a great training opportunity! 

You can also create a visual barrier (someone already suggested slats if you opted for a chainlink fence). Also a film foil for your windows (clinges to glass without glue, removes w/out residue) that lets light in but is not see through. Available plain and in all kinds of decor at Home Depot, inexpensive.

Having large dogs 'fence fighting' everyone and everything that walks or drives by tends to create tensions among neighbors, too, even if they are behind a fence on your property. It is not pleasant to walk on a public street and have multiple large dogs lunge at you behind a fence. If the dogs' property abuts an open field and they fence fight there it's not as bad, as a person walking by can keep a distance if they are uncomfortable. I do not allow my dogs to fence fight. The moment someone comes on my property, **** breaks loose, but until then people get only watched. 

Good fences and good training indeed make good neighbors!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Miikkas mom said:


> The guy is walking his cat in a public park NOT on personal property. Why spray water at him? I dont get it. Last time I checked it was not a crime to walk a cat in a park. :shrug:


Spray water on HER property. Not at him.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The guy is not innocent of anything. He walked onto someone elses property, and told her to put her dogs in crates in her house so they wouldn't bark at his cat. If he had a real problem or fear of the dogs, he would certainly not stand right off her property line. He's not walking laps, he's standing there.

So IMHO, based on what the OP is saying, this isn't some sweet old guy out walking his cat around the neighborhood and staying out of trouble. He's telling someone what to do with their dogs because he can't be bothered to walk his cat somewhere else.

So yes, I'd get a sprinkler and the water would be obnoxiously close to the edge of my property line and it's doubful his cat will care to put up with that, so he'll move.

If this were actually me, I'd take my dogs out and have a little chat with him, and he wouldn't be back. But most people aren't going to do that, so my next, harmless, suggestion is to use a more natural deterrence. If the dogs were just going nuts due to someone and his cat being there, I'd say let it go - not your place, public property, yada yada. The line was crossed when he had the audasity to tell someone else, on their own private property, what to do with their dogs. In reality, that's when the discussion would've occured at my house.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lol she could always invest in that pest away stuff that gardners use to keep critters out anf from digging up their plants. Go out in the middle of the night and spread it around in the grass behind the house just past her property line and further out. I'd probably even go so far as to spread it around his property line too... see how far that cat wants to go! If he's so insistant that his cat be outside, he could build an outdoor cat house using chicken wire and completely enclosing the area. connecting it through a window so the cat can come and go as it pleases. My cats are firmly indoor cats. My dogs are fine with them but outside is a whole other story. Plus i'm spiteful so the pest away is definitely something i would do.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

OK sorry I disappeared for a while, I was off having an acupuncture treatment (de-stress, how ironic) but now am back. Ok here's more details so ya know. 
From the picture he is kinda close to the house, but only about 3 feet back from the property line. He IS in the common area in this picture but directly behind my back porch. He is a REALLY nice guy, very helpful when animals are not involved, he's very smart, works for Siemens as an engineer and he's like 65. I HONESTLY don't believe he's standing there to create problems. but when I ask repeatedly to move, he just doesn't "get it". 
I do understand he's in the common area, but really??? Do you SEE the SIZE of the common area? It's just annoying. He knows all three of my big dogs and says he likes them, so I don't get it why he's so insistent on walking my entire back fence line. 

From the picture, his house is straight off to the left and the fox hole is just off the edge of the picture to the right. I want my pups to be familiar with cats but his is still young so introductions between any of them are impossible because the cat bounces off the wall which makes my dogs get excited and want to chase. 

Long story short, it really is just a rant. He's not going to stop weirdly standing behind my house anytime soon. Just do not stand back there terrorizing my dogs with your cat and then have the nerve to tell me MY dogs have issues barking. He does let his cat off-leash and it's been known to come straight up to my back porch which sets the dogs off. (I have told him that if that continues to happen, I can't help what the dogs do, after all, they're dogs) Of course that happened this morning which is what sparked me being al pissy and posting this in the first place. 
This is also the same neighbor that is trying his darndest to NOT get me to fence in my entire back yard because it covers HALF his back therefore blocking his glorious view of the common area. I told him I hand picked this lot with the full intention of fencing it for my dogs and eventual pool, that although I was sorry he was losing his view, he should have considered that before choosing it knowing that a new neighbor could possibly block his view (me with my "dumb" fence) Maybe that's why he's being a turd.....? 
Anyhow, it just sucks, but *HOPEFULLY* Monday they'll begin my fence which then will solve the issue for a while. 
So, for now, the crazy cat guy gets this one.... But when my fence goes in, I'll have the last laugh 
BTW, Just so you understand why the fence is such a HUGE issue, there just over 500 feet of it plus 4 gates so for a residential neighborhood its HUGE. It's the tan privacy fence which comes with a hefty price tag which is why it hasn't been done until now.

Until then, I'll leave you with some pictures of the foxes for a change, instead of GSD's. :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

they're so cute!!! i love wittle foxies!!!! lol. i miss seeing foxes here and there. since we moved out here all i see is the damned deer (deer and i have issues with each other) stupid possums (we have issues too) and annoying raccoons. miss seeing foxes and babies.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

and..... in NO way will I allow my pair to become "fence fighters".....those kinda dogs tick me off..... but it's kinda like if you're training your dog to NOT bark and you have a doofus of a neighbor who harasses them each time you walk outside, it makes it MORE difficult to work with that. I wouldn't ever expect this guy to not ever walk by, near, in front of, behind, around in any way somewhere in the vicinity of my house because it is MY issue with MY dogs.... but it's not making it any easier trying to desensitize them to cats when he stands right behind my house doing nothing but watching them bark. Honestly, of all the months I have the twin puppies and all the trouble I've kept them out of, THIS is my only major frustration. So yes, I SERIOUSLY am turning this into a hardcore training issue for the both of them. Doesn't mean I don't still want to punch the guy in his throat.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Tricky situation. Like the foxes. 

White Shepherds I LOVE your back yard, very nice situation. 

I don't know. The guy loves his cat. You do not walk your cat for exercise like you would a dog, you do not go laps with it. I can see taking it out on a line, to protect it from the wild things, and let it experience the great outdoors. 

You are not a cat lover. This is not fair. Lots of people love cats. They have personalities and are very similar to dogs in that they make wonderful companions. And as Hagrid says, "People can be a bit stupid about their pets."

I think you have be a little more understanding about him and his cat. 

I think that when you go to have the fence put in, you should make it a point to let him know that you are concerned about your dogs and his cat's safety so you need for the fence to be there to keep everyone safe. Because if your dogs do manage to get the door open, they may give up on the cat but go across the road and get smooshed. A fence that limits the view will also limit the amount of animosity felt by your dogs.

We generally have lots to say about our own property, but beyond that, there is not much more we can do. We have to even allow crazy kitty people to give their cat some freedom too if that is what they think it needs.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Cats at large are a terrible thing so I don't blame this guy for not letting his cats roam- it's dangerous for the cat and a nuisance. Cats destroy people's property outdoors, kill endangered species, and leave poop no one cleans up so I'm all for him being responsible.

The thing is have you ever wondered if you walking your pups drives other dog's and their owners crazy? My fence backs up into a huge field. There are people, cats, and other dogs near my property line at all times on and off during the day. I had to teach my dogs manners to avoid them driving me crazy by barking at objects near our home. This is part of living in a community- he has the right to walk his cat off of your property, and you have the right to teach your dogs not to bark. As far as crating your dog this guy was way off base and yes out of line. Other than that I don't see how this guy is wrong


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

I am not a cat lover, that's definitely true. Cat's are ok, not my fav. Which is why I wouldn't ask this guy to not walk his cat outside at all, that's simply absurd. However, on my fence line and allowing the cat to come up to my back porch thus turning the dogs into cat eating machines then telling me that my dogs are putting his cat in danger......is just dumb. The main reason for the fence has absolutely nothing to do with the cat, I've been planning it since before I signed the papers on building the house, it has everything to do with a pool and dog training off leash in my back yard.
As far as being understanding about his cat...trust me, feel free to take your cat where you like to. Set him free to roam the neighborhood, if he wasn't a leashed cat, he wouldn't be hanging out in my back yard, he'd be out catching lizards and whatnot. But leashing your cat and then standing on my back lot line where the cat CAN'T go anywhere but where you want it to,....is just weird don'tcha think? I'm all for animal freedom, I would expect the same from my dogs as long as they were well behaved. Im just asking him to not stand 3 feet off my lot line, DIRECTLY behind my back porch when he has a lot of his own and the WHOOOOOOOOLE common area to explore. I don't feel I'm being unfair to him at all, my dogs don't "accidentally" run up to his back porch and I have to shoo them away but then tell him it was HIS cat that made them run over there.....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

This guy clearly has a screw loose... I wouldn't mess with him. 
I play nice with all of our neighbors (most of them I actually like) because pissing contests that involve dogs around here generally don't end well. Before you know it, this genius could be throwing poison hot dogs over your fence.
He'll tire himself out and go home. 
How long could it be before someone points out what a knob he looks like, walking his cat on a leash? If anything, the cat will get so embarrassed that he'll claw the owner's eyes out when ge goes for the leash.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

Zoey's mom. I agree, the guy isn't wrong, just annoying is all. I was just venting about him...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey right now there are two kids who are not mine screaming in my front yard,lol I'm annoyed too


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't know. I will not walk my dogs down Jefferson street because my brother lives there with Jazzy and Miss Scarlet. (Dear Ms Scarlett is NOT the problem.) But when Arwen was alive, I was dead sure Jazzy would have gone THROUGH the window to get another chance of eating her. Yes she DID go through my window three times. 

Jasmine is a very nice and old bitch now. And I am not sure she would be so bad now (since Arwen is beyond her reach). But dogs sometimes can break out, so check out how solid the door/windows are before completely discounting what this guy is saying. 

Fence should solve problem. 

The thing is, you say this guy is a nice guy. Keeping neighbors on the "good list" is really important for dog owners. Neighbors who have their nose out of joint about something can cause all kinds of trouble for us. And once in a while, having a good neighbor can really help us in ways we could have never imagined. 

A good neighbor might notice that a meter reader left your gate open, and may walk over and shut it to keep your dogs safe in case you let them out unknowingly. 

A good neighbor might call you to let you know of a problem -- mine let me know my dog was hit by a car, then helped me load him up and drove us to the vet. 

A good neighbor might catch your dog and put him back in your fence for you.  I have reconnected my neighbor's dogs when I have seen them running loose, even gave them a cable tie out when theirs wasn't doing the job. You may not agree with chaining, but anything is better than road kill. 

Keep your neighbor on the good neighbor list if at all possible, and overlook any craziness about his cat.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe he's just walking his cat as an excuse to snoop around your house, or YOU.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LeftyGinger said:


> I am not a cat lover, that's definitely true. Cat's are ok, not my fav. Which is why I wouldn't ask this guy to not walk his cat outside at all, that's simply absurd. However, on my fence line and allowing the cat to come up to my back porch thus turning the dogs into cat eating machines then telling me that my dogs are putting his cat in danger......is just dumb. The main reason for the fence has absolutely nothing to do with the cat, I've been planning it since before I signed the papers on building the house, it has everything to do with a pool and dog training off leash in my back yard.
> As far as being understanding about his cat...trust me, feel free to take your cat where you like to. Set him free to roam the neighborhood, if he wasn't a leashed cat, he wouldn't be hanging out in my back yard, he'd be out catching lizards and whatnot. But leashing your cat and then standing on my back lot line where the cat CAN'T go anywhere but where you want it to,....is just weird don'tcha think? I'm all for animal freedom, I would expect the same from my dogs as long as they were well behaved. Im just asking him to not stand 3 feet off my lot line, DIRECTLY behind my back porch when he has a lot of his own and the WHOOOOOOOOLE common area to explore. I don't feel I'm being unfair to him at all, my dogs don't "accidentally" run up to his back porch and I have to shoo them away but then tell him it was HIS cat that made them run over there.....


Not trying to get your dander up. I thought that your telling him that the fence is for his cats and your dogs' safety was just a way to keep it light and good neighborly. Lots of people take offence to fences. 

When my neighbors moved out, I was putting up the new kennels. And then I was putting up a couple of privacy panels on that side. I went and talked to the new owner of the property. 

I told him that I was putting them up so the dogs wouldn't bark so much. He was grateful. He said before, every time he came to do anything around the place the dogs acted like they would kill him. The fence made a huge difference. 

I am trying to go the other way about this guy because keeping neighbors happy is a good idea. That is all. 

Not trying to be mean.

ETA: cats are wicked about dogs. They figure out how far the dogs can go and then bask and preen themselves in front of them. In fact, the feral cats uptown have a contract out on all of my dogs. They will wait for a car to be coming and then try like heck to lure my dog to run across the road at them. (Sometimes I work off lead up town.) Do not be so sure that the cat is not exactly where IT wants to be.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

ohhhhhh Im tryin. Breathe in and Breathe out..... slowly. Just breathe slowly. He really is a nice guy. I swear. Maybe I'll buy his cat a cat toy, LOL. It's just weird to me. Then again, I'm not a cat person. So it's probably me that doesn't understand the cat world.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

BlackPuppy said:


> Maybe he's just walking his cat as an excuse to snoop around your house, or YOU.


I am really shocked at those posts that suggest this guy has alerior motives. She likes the neighbor. He is helpful about things and her pets. He is 65 years old and an engineer at some major company. My bet is he is out letting his cat get some time outside, and nothing more. 

I think he made the suggestion, and it was not made to be insidious or mean. 

Bringing the cat up on your porch to talk to you. Well, it was with him. But, he should probably have put it inside first. 

I also think that suggesting he only use a section of the public area because of your dogs is unreasonable.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LeftyGinger said:


> ohhhhhh Im tryin. Breathe in and Breathe out..... slowly. Just breathe slowly. He really is a nice guy. I swear. Maybe I'll buy his cat a cat toy, LOL. It's just weird to me. Then again, I'm not a cat person. So it's probably me that doesn't understand the cat world.


What is to understand? 

Most people have indoor cats that never go out, or outdoor cats that never come in. Some people let the cats in and out, but I think that is not as usual, partly because of what the cat does, hunting, getting fleas, etc. This guy wants to let the cat out, but also wants to keep it safe. 

But cats actually can give GSDs a run for their money in the area of personality, loyalty, love, humor, individuality if that is a word. 

They are family members just as much as our dogs are.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

LeftyGinger said:


> .... but it's not making it any easier trying to desensitize them to cats when he stands right behind my house doing nothing but watching them bark.


But that is a fantastic training situation! Lookit, he is volunteering as the distraction you are teaching your dogs to ignore 

Selzer, for once I agree with you. Well spoken about the importance of living as a member of a community and neighborhood.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the bottom line is all about common courtesy. It's not common courtesy to antagonize the neighbors dogs. 

I work with engineers, even some Siemens engineers. They think on a different level and sometimes you have to put your explanation into an equation for them to get it.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

Jax08, HAHAHAHa thanks for making me giggle on this one... it kinda started to get a little heavy. I control my end and make my dogs behave outside my house for the neighbors, I just want you to behave too


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> I think the bottom line is all about common courtesy. It's not common courtesy to antagonize the neighbors dogs.
> 
> I work with engineers, even some Siemens engineers. They think on a different level and sometimes you have to put your explanation into an equation for them to get it.


I'm being total serious here.... 

I think the neighbor is probably a very smart individual...high I.Q. and the hole package. One problem with some really, really smart people is that they have NO common sense – zero, zip, nada. I know this to be a fact because I married to one of those types of people. My DH has a ridiculously high I.Q. but he has NO common sense. This neighbor probably doesn’t even realize he is causing a problem.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

Miikkas Mom, that's the drift that I get from him, which is why I continue to ask instead of just getting pissed. He's a nice guy like I keep saying, just kinda uhhhhhh. doofy in the common sense area. 
We totally get along in every other area, not that we "don't" get along concerning the pets but we our whole street really gets along well, unusually. So I'm hoping by the fence going up it will allow me to work on some hard core training which I'm *hoping* will curtail any issues in the future.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Be very careful! The cat could kill one of your dogs.

By getting stuck in their throats!


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry I have to add my view on a serious note.

I'm up for no privacy fence and spending more time training your dogs to be good neighbors!

No-one likes to hear dogs barking for no reason


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

There's only one answer...


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

My dogs don't typically bark. I'm actually working on training them to bark on command because they are very quiet. I'm doing the privacy fence because I'm also getting a pool and that is a security issue, the fence is a non-issue because it's happening, dogs or no dogs. I do spend TONS of time training my dogs and they are very wonderful and well behaved and great neighbors, everyone on the street loves them even the neighbor with the cat, he simply can't understand why the dogs bark at the cat and why they don't get along. 
I'm also doing the fence so that I can continue to train my dogs and can do so outside without worrying that they run into the street or something else bad. I don't live in the deep country and can't do hikes in the woods like some members. So for now I'm doing what I can, where I can to train them. 
My dogs aren't bad and I'm not "hiding" behind unruly dogs who own the neighborhood and I just feel like they can run everything. This is a simple issue that I ranted about where the neighbor just doesnt seem to understand why my dogs bark at his cat. It's just not clicking for him so he continues to do the same thing over and over again. Maybe you should think about asking about their behavior outside of the cat issue before assuming they are unruly, run amok dogs???


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

PDXDeutschhund, that's friggin hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

What a dumb neighbor for walking his cat by your property, letting his cat onto your property, and then telling YOU to crate your dogs because he fears for his cat. You have a problem with him walking by your property, he appears to also have a problem with walking by your property, so why can't he just walk the cat somewhere else instead of putting his cat's life in danger knowingly?

When I walk chrono there's always dogs barking at us and looking like they are going to break down windows, but I would never, ever tell the owners to crate their dogs. If I had that big of a problem with it I would pick a different route.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice space behind your house. he's not on your property.
when he's out with the cat use that time to train
your dogs not to bark at the cat.



LeftyGinger said:


> This morning I ran upstairs to catch a picture so you could see what I mean, ALL THIS SPACE and the idiot chooses to stand JUST off my property line.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok let me ask you this...your neighbor isn't gonna budge for whatever the reason and assuming the fence doesn't solve the issue, what will you do to keep the peace so this doesn't escalate into a huge problem?
He feels threatened by your dogs, it's understandable so he asked you to please ensure his safety. Maybe he has health problems that prevents him from walking long distances.

Don't flame us as we have done nothing wrong here, we are on this forum to HELP each other and hopefully make pet ownership better.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dennq said:


> Ok let me ask you this...your neighbor isn't gonna budge for whatever the reason and assuming the fence doesn't solve the issue, what will you do to keep the peace so this doesn't escalate into a huge problem?
> He feels threatened by your dogs, it's understandable so he asked you to please ensure his safety. Maybe he has health problems that prevents him from walking long distances.
> 
> Don't flame us as we have done nothing wrong here, we are on this forum to HELP each other and hopefully make pet ownership better.


The OP doesn't _have_ to do anything. The fence can secure the dogs, and there's no laws saying that dogs aren't allowed to bark at cats on their own property or cats and people just off of their property. The way I see it, is that the neighbor is the one that feels threatened and he's the one that continues to put his cat's life in danger. It's really not the OP's problem until the dogs manage to get out, and I assume that the OP has ensured that the dogs can't break down the door and the only threat the neighbor feels is self-induced paranoia.

Even if the man can't walk very far, the doesn't stop him from walking the same distance in a different direction and not letting his cat out onto the OP's property.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Is the owner of the cat wanting to have a lawsuit against you? If I were you I would use that privacy fence or I would go right up and ask him to walk somewhere else since he is the one causing the problem.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

In most cities there are laws against persistent barking.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dennq said:


> In most cities there are laws against persistent barking.


Unless the man is standing at the edge of the property for very long periods of time I don't think it could be considered persistent barking, but I guess that depends on where you live. They are also barking inside of the house as well, so I don't think it could really disturb neighbors who are inside of their own houses.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Dennq said:


> In most cities there are laws against persistent barking.


It depends on what is causing the barking. If a man is standing in front of your house with his cat and doesn't move and knows he is a irritating the heck out of your dogs chances are he will get in trouble.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as Mikka's Mom. 

I was at the park with Sania once, and there are a few houses right behind it with bars for the back fence. Someone had a little Shih-tzu and a little Maltese thing that were yappin' the entire time. She told me to go to the other park. 
I told her that I was already at that one and if she wanted her dogs to shut up, then to take them inside.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

Its nothing that serious at all with lawsuits or intentional pissing's off...... it's simply, he's standing behind my house, with his cat on or off leash. I'm usually inside with the pups and one will walk by the sliding glass door and happen to catch a glimpse of him or his cat and that set's one of my dogs off which then causes "back up" to rush over to bark too. It's typically less than 10 barks for the first dog and mayyyyybe 2 or 3 for the others. SO NO it's NOT "persistent" barking. It's not a neighborly noise inconvenience. Personally I don't like to listen to noisy dogs (unless it's for a purpose like bark training) so I won't allow my dogs to just bark their heads off anyhow. It's simply a huge hassle for me since my back lot line is one of the only places he manages to walk. No there are no medical issues with the neighbor because he goes on a daily walk with his wife and does an absurd amount of work to and around his house. (its a lot of work, all looks very pretty, but shows theres no medical, walking issues)

Between all the other distractions that I face with my dogs knowing theres foxes in the back yard, sandhill cranes walking around (which have become a pecking issue on windows and cars around the neighborhood) other people's dogs walking by, kids screaming on the street.....the dogs have learned to deal with most of them very calmly because I expose them to these things daily to desensitize. I do realize it's simply a training issue with my dogs, my point with this whole thing is and always has been, with all this space...why stand directly behind my house if you seem concerned about the dogs breaking thru the door and knowing its causing my dogs to bark.

When the fence goes up, yes the issue I guarantee will get better because I will have a chance to work with the dogs uninterrupted when I need to so that I can better their focus and continue to try to introduce them to the cat on an individual basis....but on MY terms, not him just standing right at my back yard. 

This was never made to turn into such a major issue, just me venting about my neighbor oddly standing behind my house knowing how much space he has to be able to go "play" in. It just gets on my nerves and I'm getting impatient about my fence going up


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dennq said:


> Ok let me ask you this...your neighbor isn't gonna budge for whatever the reason and assuming the fence doesn't solve the issue, what will you do to keep the peace so this doesn't escalate into a huge problem?
> *He feels threatened by your dogs, it's understandable so he asked you to please ensure his safety. *Maybe he has health problems that prevents him from walking long distances.
> 
> Don't flame us as we have done nothing wrong here, we are on this forum to HELP each other and hopefully make pet ownership better.


The dogs are _inside _the house. He wanted the OP to crate the dogs while he is out there with his cat. 

You think that is a reasonable request?

If it bothers him that much, walk the other way!

Why wouldn't a 6' privacy fence solve the issue? The dogs shouldn't even be able to see the cat after that is up.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

It sounds like your neighbor might be deliberately antagonistic. It sounds like the fence you seem to have planned may solve most of the problems anyway.
　
I would reinforce the door. Document any visible damage to the door. Try to teach your dogs not to get so excited when they see a cat. Further document any actual incursions on your property. Photographs are good but video with date and time stamp with talk radio or news playing in the background can provide good evidence and show a pattern of behavior. I would also ask and/or worn the neighbor again but try to do it in a way that documents it, like record it on video or audio or say it in front of witnesses and have them sign an affidavit that they witnessed it. Beware the laws on recording video or audio can vary from state to state. In many states it is illegal and/or recordings cannot be used as evidence if you don’t have permission. If problems persist I would contact the police and tell them about the problems, then it is creating ( damage to your door etc.) . Getting this all on record would be helpful if the problems continue. It would be tempting to warn the police and neighbor that you can’t guarantee that your dog will get loose and hurt the cats; however such a helpful warning could be interpreted as a threat, so it’s probably best not to say such things. However if the document that the doors were damaged and you try to reinforce the door and notified the police and neighbor of the incursion and the problems; then I feel that some of the responsibility should fall on the neighbor.
　
I have a friend that used to rent a house. ( allegedly) She had an old lady as a neighbor that didn’t like dogs. My friends dog barked some time, but allegedly the old lady wanted no barking at all. She said shortly after she would leave to go to work that the old lady would call police about the dog barking. So allegedly the police gave my friend warnings and/or citations. My friend said that her dog didn’t hardly bark and asked other neighbors and no other neighbors had any problems with the dog. So my friend was suspicious that the old lady was just making it up and perhaps the police were just going along with it. So my friend pulled a trick on neighbor. My friend took a personal day off of work. She got up and drove off as if she was going to work, but she parked her car down the road and came back to the house the back way that was out of sight of the neighbor. She said she was doing chores and heard the dog start barking. When she got up to look and see what the commotion about the old lady next door was banging a broom on the fence and waving at the dog, almost immediately after that the police came up because the old lady had called the cops about the dog barking. My friend tried to explain to the police, but the police would not believe her. My friend had to end up moving, because the landlord would not renew the lease because of complaints from a neighbor and the police. I told my friend is a shame that you didn’t have a video camera and get video footage with a time and date stamp of the old lady banging the fence with a broom and waving the broom at the dog as if she was trying to hit it. She could have presented the recording to the police officers a few minutes later after the old lady called the police on her. Apparently the old lady didn’t like the little bit of barking that the dog did, so she would antagonize the dog to make it bark, then call the cops so they could hear the dog barking over the phone and when they showed up. Also if she would’ve been proactive about reporting the neighbor when she saw the neighbor antagonizing her dog, it might have gone better with the cops. If my friend had called the cops as soon as she saw the old lady harassing her dog, only to have the lady call the cops a few minutes later; the cops would have been more likely to realize that my friend was being set up. 
　
As far as cats in some ways I like them, in other ways I don’t. In limited numbers they are good about keeping down vermin, however in larger numbers they can be harmful to beneficial wild species. I feel for the most parts cats should be kept in the house, if you let them out and something happens to them and that’s your own fault. The foxes, coyotes, Eagles and owls were here first, so if cats and small dogs end up being a meal for a wild species it’s typically the owners fault.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> The dogs are _inside _the house. He wanted the OP to crate the dogs while he is out there with his cat.
> You think that is a reasonable request?


That sounds unreasonable. Perhaps there are some extenuating circumstances, if so we would be nice to know what they were. It sounds like the neighbor thinks that he is the center of the world. One could also be suspicious if the neighbor is casing the house for a robbery. Perhaps the reason the neighbor wants the dogs crated is so he could rob the house without having to be threatened by the dogs. I would prefer to have my dog loose in house so she could guard the whole house. I also like her loose just in case the house catches on fire so maybe she can jump out the window or be more easily rescued. I think a dog is more of a deterrent if it is allowed to run loose in the house.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

I really don't think it's the robbery part, I just get the idea that he honestly doesn't understand why the cat is such a trigger for the dogs. For Bruno, my male dog, he could care less about the cat. Bayla however it's like a little furry toy running around. It's just hard to resist something furry to chase. I think it's just the old cat/dog dilemma.
As for the neighbor, he always tells me stories about how when he lived in South Africa they had a couple of dogs who always got along with the cats and it was one big happy family and they didn’t have to have “fences” over there. I don't think he "gets" that dogs behind doors are simply unfamiliar with his cat so they feel like they can bark trying to get to it to play. 
The problem is I don't have cats of my own and neither did the breeder where I got puppies from so they are just unaware of what a cat is. 
We both try our darndest to create introductions between "A" dog and his cat. I never introduce both dogs at the same time because of the pack mentality. 
Bruno for the most part is cool with the cat. Bayla, OMG. She thinks its a toy. 
I think a big part of the issue is the neighbor still works part time for his company based out of South Africa, because we live in what I affectionately call "po-dunk" we don't get great cell reception out here so he goes outside to make calls from his cell. He meanders and manages to pace back and forth slowly but behind my house. 
I really don't think it's intentional but mindless and when he gets on his phone, he just doesn't think about where he is or his cat because he's "safe on the leash" and sometimes his conversations can be upwards of 30, 45 minutes. During the short stints outside, I will grab a handful of treats and do a mini training session to reinforce whatever we're working on, sit, down, stay, watch.... during the longer "conversations" outside, I'll either tether the dogs to me in the house or go on a walk with them...out the front door.
I don't think he means any harm by it, but the comment about crating my dogs is what ruffled my feathers. 
It’s simply nothing more than a stupid inconvenience for me trying to ensure the dogs don’t fixate on the cat and turn it into a negative thing in the future. 
I really am working on introducing them to cats and other potential distractions, this one is my biggest challenge so far.
I think once the fence gets up, my neighbor can continue to meander the lot line, we just won’t know because he’ll be on the other side. I’m *HOPING* for the out of sight, out of mind mentality. Coupled with a LOT of off leash training time... which I haven’t been able to do a whole lot of for lack of safety.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

First, Lefty, I loved the fox pictures…totally cool! 

I really do think the guy is just unaware he is even causing a problem. He just doesn’t get it. I don’t think he has any mischievousness intentions at all. I also think the fence is going to solve the problem.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I also think he's just oblivious. Those highly intelligent people don't have a lot of common sense sometimes. Maybe what you could do is tell him that you would like to train your dogs not to bark at him. Engage him in your training session. Set a time where he is going to walk behind your house so that you can be aware and use it as a training session. Ask him that until they are trained, please either let you know when he is going to walk behind your house or to just walk the other way.

Maybe by engaging him, it might sink in that he's creating a situation.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

Jax08, now you are a thinker :thumbup: 
My dogs already like the neighbor. Maybe if I have him hold the cat while we're working on training (instead of him running around)... 
I'm sure he'd be up for that. It's worth a try.... 
I'm gonna have myself a little conversation this afternoon about dogs barking at cats


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ummm...if he's holding the cat and your dogs start barking...will he need stitches after the training session? :rofl:

I would crate one dog (since I would be working with the other) and take one out while the cat was on a leash and work on "Leave It"


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

The cat is pretty mellow being held and is declawed, and I won't get too close so he freaks out...but will definitely be working one dog at a time. And absolutely will be working leave it...
Thank you guys!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Waiting for a solution you know will work just to happen is frustrating. Hope you get your fence up soon. 

Being an engineer, it is always fun to listen to others talk about them. Yes, some of us ARE on a different wavelength. And some do not have much common sense. The same holds true for doctors, and accountants, and certainly for pet owners in general -- people can be REALLY, REALLY stupid about their pets. 

The most intelligent people, people in power positions, people who are on the top of their game can be completely ga-ga when it comes to their animals. 

Whether it is because they love their critter so much they just cannot imagine everyone else not loving everything about it; or they know what their animal is going to do and so everyone else should too; or their animal acts a certain way so every one else's animal should too -- I don't know, but I think your neighbor just doesn't get it that he is contributing to the overall chaos. 

I really think he was trying to be helpful about the crating thing. When some dogs go bananas about my dog walking down the street, and charge or go through the e-fence or whatever to get at us, or bust through the screen door to get at us, or try like anything to get out, I figure it is not just me or my dogs, it is ANYONE walking a dog down the street. 

So I think his unsolicited advice was not just for when he is out there with his cat. I think he is worried that your dogs are going to break through and go after someone's pet or get hit by a car. 

You have mentioned that he has been helpful in the past to you about the pets. He is probably just trying to be helpful again. 

I think that a good percentage of problems would never ripen if we wouldn't read so much into them. Sometimes it is good to just say, "wow, what a great idea, I never thought to do that." And then walk away. He is happy because you listened to his advice. You are happy because you are not going to act on his advice. It doesn't cost anybody anything. 

Hope that fence gets finished for you.


----------

